# A Great Smoke - Coffee Beans



## ABmtroyal9 (Feb 29, 2012)

When smoking your meat, try placing coffee beans in a pile on top of your wood in the BBQ. 
It creates a really great taste! and worth the try!


----------



## Caslon (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not going to try it unless you try to describe the flavoring effect. Is that a deal?


----------



## ABmtroyal9 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dark roast coffees pair especially well with stronger flavors like chipotle peppers and garlic. Try lighter roasts with simpler flavours like a nice city roast with sea salt and fresh ground pepper can be the perfect accent for duck or chicken.

Wrap lightly roasted coffee beans in a double layer of aluminum foil and poke holes in the top. When the coals have reached the red glow stage, lay the foil packet on directly on the coals or wood, then lay out your meat on the grill and close the cover. 
Also you can try a coffee rub!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2012)

Gonna try it! I use espresso in my steak marinade and it is great! No coffee taste but it would be hard to describe the flavor change other than fantastic! Just have to try it and see. Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 15, 2012)

ABmtroyal9 said:


> When smoking your meat, try placing coffee beans in a pile on top of your wood in the BBQ.
> It creates a really great taste! and worth the try!


Have you tried using unroasted beans?


----------

